# Questions: 92FS vs 92M / Inox materials



## Nevmike (Jan 24, 2012)

Could someone tell me the difference between a 92fs and the 92M ???Also is the inox models a matte stainless or a really high shine (sterling stainless ) stainless?? Thank you...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The 92M had a different safety design, not sure what the other differences are...


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

The inox has a matte finish


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If you go to Buds gun shop site, you will see inox's for sale in matte stainless, but there is one on the last page that they call an inox, with the shiny stainless.....I have never seen one personally, but they have a picture of one....must be hard to find......


----------

